

Why GOO is especially object-oriented - parenthesis
http://people.csail.mit.edu/jrb/goo/why.htm

======
gaius
Has anyone used the OpenGL Extensions with GOO?

------
wanted
12 upvotes without a single comment.

~~~
almost
Maybe there are people who found the article interesting and worth sharing but
did not have anything original to add to the discussion. That doesn't seem too
far fetched to me....

